# adjusting toe ramp on Salomon Hologram



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, I must be dumb or something but I cant for the life of me figure out how to adjust the toe ramp on the Salomon Holograms. The instructions are pretty useless. 

Can someone please help me out =(.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL!!! I know WTF! I had the same problem and I've been riding for 20 years and owned a boatload of crazy bindings.

I couldn't get an answer from anyone. Finally sent my Holograms back and got the Quantums. On the Quantums it was more obvious. It's old school "yank it". No release mechanism, no intelligent design, just pull the fuck out of it.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

LOL. Seriously! For a 300 dollar binding, you'd expect Salomon to put in some instructions that are applicable to the damn bindings..


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You're going to love those things though. I loved the Hologram but it was too soft for me. The Quantum is stiffer but just as much fun really.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I finally figured it out! You just basically pull/wiggle the damn thing HAHA! 

I hope Ill love them like you say!


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

I just got the quantums and had to call up salomon to figuire that out. The person that answered had to ask around the office before finding someone who knew how to do it. 

Btw, thanks for the feedback on the Quantums tonicusa. Pulled the trigger on them and rode them last week. Things are pop city. Best bindings ive head yet.

Just saw the new ones in the 2015 salomon catalog too. Looks like they have this new Crossbow tech on the new quantum and the new defender binding? Any idea what that's all about?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet! The Quantums are really growing on me. I find something new I like about them everytime Im out. The last couple of days in the park I've found I can really use my ankles more to initiate spins. Less upper body rotary just another nice little surprise. 

Where did you see the 2015 stuff? I'll ask around about the crossbow tech sounds cool, and I just found out a buddy is working for them.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

You probably already have your answer, but I had the same issue on 2013 Calibers... Just yank and pull, bend the plastic a bit, then pop into the holes. Then just screw the bindings to your boards and away you go  Also agree with the lack of instructions from Salomon.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't really follow what the crossbow is
EpicTV Video: "Salomon Defender Binding - Best New Snowboard Gear ISPO 2014 | EpicTV Gear Geek"


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's the Salomon 2015 catalog:

• // Salomon 2014-2015 Snowboards catalog We...

Looks like the quantum and the new defender is getting that crossbow tech while the hologram and district still has the regular heel hoop. 

The defender has a flex that's between the quantum and hologram.

The crossbow tech looks like just a stiffer heelhoop. 

With the current quantum though, since the carbon highback is attached lower in the binding (kinda like switchback bindings), it actually provides some tip to tail resistance against the heel hoop. The soft heelhoop really functions more as attachment points for the ankle strap, letting it stretch more from tip to tail. So far it doesn't feel like it needs to be any stiffer tip to tail; otherwise you might as well just get normal bindings. 

I'm going to see if the switchback highbacks fit the quantums. It'll be like owning the holograms and the quantums. That way you can use the carbon one for freeriding and the switchback one for park.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I agree about the Quantum being any stiffer is normal binding territory.
Not sure what's so different in the 2015 heel loop.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking closer you can see that this years heel loop isn't as built up.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Toni,

Quick question for ya about the Salomon bindings. 

What is your opinion or thoughts about the forward lean and rotation of the highback on the Holograms or any of the shadow fit bindings? 

I find that if I want to rotate the highbacks to where I want, I cant really adjust the forward lean. Any tips on this?

Tuan


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

There are a bunch of bindings using "integrated forward lean" like that now. My Flux RLs were the same way.

Usually and in the case with the Holograms, the high back is so flexible that it won't "cut off" lateral movement so you don't really need to rotate it out of the way. And with the shadow fit wire heel loop you can really control the bindings with your feet, more than any other binding I've ridden, so the highback becomes less important for turns, and dynamic movements.

I have actually been riding a lot more with my feet, initiating spins that way and rediscovering my riding with these Quantums because you can do things with them that you can't with normal bindings.

With the Holograms they are so soft that I set them up to get the forward lean that I wanted because they almost needed that, and rotation wasn't as important with their super gooey flex.


----------



## diver1183 (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if a size 10 pair of Salomon Dialogue boots (with little to no print reduction) will fit in a Hologram or Chief binding size Medium (says top of range is 9.5) or would I be better of with a large anyways (which has 10 as the bottom of its range)?

Also has anyone tried the Chief? It sounds like the Hologram may be softer than the mid-stiff all-mountain binding I'm looking for...


----------

